# What is "GX" mode? Asus Xonar



## hat (Jun 13, 2010)

I've heard the Asus Xonar cards have this "GX" mode which supposedly helps with sound quality but crashes a lot of games. What exactly is GX mode doing? Does it have anything to do with upmixing, EAX or similar features?


----------



## Maban (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's what I found: http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_xonar_essence_stx/8.htm


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 13, 2010)

GX is Asus' version of EAX, currently not as good as EAX for games


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2010)

m1dg3t said:


> GX is Asus' version of EAX, currently not as good as EAX for games



no its not

GX is Asus version of 'Creative Alchemy' - it literally does the samething as alchemy but worse because Asus cards only emulate EAX and due to this configuration it may cause a lot of issues with games that support EAX.

but knowing Asus - they wont bother fixing it. they either dont know about it, or dont really care.

their driver updates mainly consist of 'small fixs' to the asus audio control panel or how the card might handle ASIO or some other pointless meaningless task/feature that 98% of Xonar users dont even know exist or could care less about it.

thats the real bane of the Xonar series.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 13, 2010)

Hat for such an old member I really dislike your lazy fingers. Try typing this into google!


----------

